# NCP bungalow - Sussex - July 2017



## Gromr (Jul 16, 2017)

A weird little bungalow used by NCP parking, well into the stages of decay. 

*History*

Left empty at some point in 2001/2002, this little bungalow seems to have had an admin role in NCP (National Car Parks).
With lots of blank tickets and financial earning documents left around, it seems this was used as an administration hub for the area.

There are two NCP booths here too from two different car parks. 


*The Explore*

A nice easy local one, although it does back onto someones back garden, so I had to be careful not to be too noisy here. 
It's in a ruined state and didn't have anything too amazing left apart from a couple cars. 



*Photos*


----------



## krela (Jul 16, 2017)

How bizarre?!


----------



## Electric (Jul 16, 2017)

What! No fuseboard shots? That one looks to have two meters and I'm getting over excited.

Interesting one Gromr.
Wouldn't it be great if all workplaces had a swimming pool in the countryside?


----------



## smiler (Jul 16, 2017)

That is a delightful find Gromr, I enjoyed it, Thanks


----------



## pineapplesnail (Jul 16, 2017)

So glad someone was here to tell me that's a pool. How cool.


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Jul 17, 2017)

Pity the Austin Atlantic is in such a mess.


----------



## Sam Haltin (Jul 17, 2017)

The house is in such a mess. Must have been used as a canteen for the NCP workers. As DS has identified the Austin Atlantic but the other car looks like a Rover 2000, but I could be wrong.


----------



## mookster (Jul 17, 2017)

The other car is indeed a Rove P6/2000, the Austin Atlantic is a very rare beast indeed.


----------



## jsp77 (Jul 17, 2017)

What an interesting find Gromr, those cars still appear half decent. A shame to see them just left to the elements.


----------



## Rubex (Jul 18, 2017)

The cars are cool! Nice find and pics.


----------



## Brewtal (Jul 20, 2017)

Another great find mate, love the cars!


----------



## Potter (Jul 26, 2017)

Hmm, this place has a certain character. That's cool with the cars. I wonder if they could be restored?


----------



## urban-dorset (Jul 26, 2017)

I like that little bungalow!


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Jul 27, 2017)

Potter;345398 I wonder if they could be restored?[/QUOTE said:


> One can restore anything if you have the cash, and can source missing parts. However the Rover is not really worth doing - plenty of restored ones available at below the probable cost of restoring this one that has such a bad interior and missing panels. As for the Atlantic, looking at rear end this one has got terminal floorpan rot, missing trim and glass, with a very bad interior. Been there, done that on an Atlantic and a Nash Metropolitan many years ago when a mate and myself did old vehicles up - scrap yards were full of old stuff which you could get for a song when the first MOT tests struck home. Our best find was a pre-war Frazer Nash-BMW which we got roadworthy and then traded for a big Healey. The Healey was a good sprint car, but we should have stuck the Nash in the back of the barn - worth a goodly amount of readies today! But we were young and the good scrap yards were full of interesting MOT failures. Happy days!


----------



## Arron.pitches (Jan 18, 2018)

Derelict cars really upset me, what a shame! Cool find! Any other threads with this place?


----------



## Safe Breaker (Jan 19, 2018)

Excellent set here. I hadn't heard of a an Austin Atlantic so I googled it lol and found one for sale for £32,000 very interesting but looks very rotten from the pics.....


----------

